# Need correct PACKAGESITE for pkg_add -r xorg



## macunkie (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm currently running 9.0-STABLE on a G4 PowerPC PowerBook. I was having a buggar of a time with my xorg 7.5.2 *make* and had errors. Newbie, so I tried searching how to clean the port with various options and decided to [cmd=]rm /usr/ports/xorg[/cmd] Now I'm attempting to `setenv PACKAGESITE` to the correct mirror and so far no luck.

I tried [cmd=]setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/Latest/[/cmd] and no luck

My [cmd=]pkg_add -r[/cmd] option always defaults to â€¦./powerpc/packages-9.0-release/Latest/ where I get the 
	
	



```
unable to fetch
```
 message every time.

I'll post this to the x11 and ppc mailing lists as well as the ppc mailing list as well in an attempt for a fix.

Thanks for your help!!!!!!

Samuel.


----------



## frabron (Jun 14, 2012)

Are you setting setenv as the root user? Are you using csh or tcsh as shell or something else? Because if you use a different shell you maybe need to use a different mechanism for setting environment variables,

Frank


----------



## macunkie (Jun 14, 2012)

frabron said:
			
		

> Are you setting setenv as the root user? Are you using csh or tcsh as shell or something else? Because if you use a different shell you maybe need to use a different mechanism for setting environment variables
> 
> Frank



Yes I'm using setenv as root.  I'm not sure about csh or tcsh?  During my install I choose sh as my shell.

I changed my [cmd=]setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://[b]ftp2[/b].freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/package-9-stable/Latest/[/cmd] where I can successfully connect with my MacBook Pro, but in the Latest directory I don't see xorg.tbz?

Originally I was using [cmd=]ftp://*ftp*.freebsd.org[/cmd] instead of *fpt2* and could not find the Latest directory. If I can locate the correct location of xorg.tbz I believe my setenv will work.

Spent hours on this today, head hurts :\

Thank you Frank!

Samuel.


----------



## frabron (Jun 14, 2012)

But you don't get any errors when you type [CMD=""]setenv[/CMD], do you? Do you have a '$' or a '>' as prompt? If you're really using sh as shell, you need to export the environment variable like so `$ export PACKAGESITE=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/...`


----------



## macunkie (Jun 14, 2012)

frabron said:
			
		

> But you don't get any errors when you type [CMD=""]setenv[/CMD], do you? Do you have a '$' or a '>' as prompt? If you're really using sh as shell, you need to export the environment variable like so `$ export PACKAGESITE=ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/...`



I have a prompt that ends with # i.e., localhost#

An NO,  I did not get any errors when I utilized the setenv PACKAGESITE environment variable. I did randomly successfully `pgk_add -r xorg-cf-files.tbz` It transferred, but as a "Newbie" I have no idea where it ended up? I have no idea what the file is, but I just chose it to test the `setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://fpt2.freebsd.org/[/url].......`


----------



## frabron (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I am out of ideas. I just had a look at the ftp directories for powerpc and amd64. While the amd64 branch has a Latest/xorg.tbz the powerpc branch is missing the file (and some more xorg related packages as far as I can tell). Your best bet would probably to build the port from source rather than installing packages.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2012)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/PortsOnTier2Architectures may give some insights on why ports for PowerPC are lagging behind (or are sometimes impossible to build). I guess there is no xorg package because not all of the dependent packages (remember, x11/xorg is a meta-port) have been built yet.


----------



## macunkie (Jun 14, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://wiki.freebsd.org/PortsOnTier2Architectures may give some insights on why ports for PowerPC are lagging behind (or are sometimes impossible to build). I guess there is no xorg package because not all of the dependent packages (remember, x11/xorg is a meta-port) have been built yet.



Thank you for the great resource.  As a FreeB*SD* Newbie it helps HUGE.  The nice thing is that my Install of 9.0 FreeBSD Stable on my old 15"  PowerBook is a side project of "trial and error."  Not being my main machine,  I have no problem starting from a fresh install from disk and taking it one step at a time and learning from the "broken pipes" errors etc. When I first installed 9.0, on my powerbook, I didn't understand how to use my spacebar to select config options and dependencies for xorg.  (I just kept hitting return (sighing with an ugggg)  each time a pop-up would occur for options.  Initially xorg installed, configured, and worked, without choosing ANY dependency configs.  Obviously I'm building xorg for a gnome2 install and one of the main xorg config options included something like, "...enable gnome .desktop support."  So I am now enabling that option.  First time build I did not and actually after days got gnome2 to build and install but could not get any "net" connections" to work, so I started over.  Not sure what the cause was.  

So I'm starting again.  After base install I update with 
	
	



```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portsnap update
```

then built "nano", then attempted my xorg build.

As a newbie, I think I'm choosing ALL options for dependencies in fear of missing something I need.  So this go around I'll try to better understand and choose some minimal config options in hopes of not hitting a "broken pipe" error.

Once I do, my main frustration is not under standing how to properly clean the package for a FRESH [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] attempt.  

So thank you for the new material to study and learn from.  

Doing a fresh install now to try once again with the xorg.

Thanks again!

Samuel


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2012)

The basic lesson is: leave port options at the defaults, unless you know exactly what you're doing and what effects your choices may have. All ports are at "sensible defaults", which is why they're also used for the packages built from them. Run [cmd=]make rmconfig-recursive[/cmd] on a port to go back to the default options, and rebuild.


----------



## macunkie (Jun 14, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The basic lesson is: leave port options at the default, unless you know exactly what you're doing and what effects your choices may have. All ports are at "sensible defaults", which is why they're also used for the packages built from them. Run [cmd=]make rmconfig-recursive[/cmd] on a port to go back to the default options, and rebuild.



Awesome!  Thanks for the reply Dutch.  The [CMD=]make rmconfig-recursive[/CMD] is a huge help for me.  

Thank you again,

Samuel.


----------

